# I'm done....from now on I'm gonna be a d%$^



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

title says it all.


----------



## sleist (Feb 19, 2011)

As opposed to what?


----------



## Forkie (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm relatively new to the forum - what were you before?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm gonna need a backstory...


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I'm relatively new to the forum - what were you before?



Before I was a member who gave back and tried to help whenever i could.  now, i'm just a thorn.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Any reason for this?


----------



## sleist (Feb 19, 2011)

He was all upset because no one answered his question in the allotted time frame.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

sleist said:


> He was all upset because no one answered his question in the allotted time frame.


 
yup......8 1/2 hours not 1 reply.....not one


----------



## sleist (Feb 19, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > He was all upset because no one answered his question in the allotted time frame.
> ...


 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...news-reviews/235207-intuos4-elements-9-a.html


Wimp.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

WTF is that suppose to mean?  so you didn't get a reply to a REAL question either.  Just goes to show that all these "pros" with like 11,000 posts (when do they have time to shoot with their heads glued here anyway) couldn't google it any better then you or I.  guess we better start posting some more "which camera should I buy" threads.  (although I did that)


----------



## sleist (Feb 19, 2011)

It means so what, nobody answered your post - get over it.  Bump your question if you really want a reply, but whining because you think you're entitled to something from the interweb makes you look foolish.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow.

Welp... have fun being a d!ck, I guess. :er:

:thumbdown:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 19, 2011)

Eight hours?  Is that all?  I've been waiting 474 days  for someone to welcome me to the forum and have yet to receive one reply.  That's 11,376 hours.  I'm almost starting to think no one will, but I haven't given up all hope just yet.  I'm a delicate flower in a hurricane of indifference and yet somehow I've managed to live throughout the ordeal.


----------



## JWellman (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll join your pity party. I do a lot of lurking for the same reasons. If I get a minimal response to a photo the entire time I'm thinking, '_wow was it really that bad_?' :meh: And then I'll go to a thread that has a ton of replies over horrible photos that someone took with a point & shoot and I'm thinking... WTH? Have I stepped on someone's toes or something? Did I forget my deodorant this morning? :mrgreen:

I then decided it was a waste of my time to get upset or to determine that 'minimal or zero responses' was some sort of subliminal message that my photos were horrible, or that no one cared. I think this forum is just a bit cliquish and I don't mean that in a bad way. You either jump right in and try to join the group or you simply move on.

I've ran a forum for medically fragile children for eleven years now. We are a tight knit, (small) group and when someone new comes on board members we all flock to that person to guide and assist them. One of the things I've always liked about the group is that they make everyone feel welcome.

With larger forums sometimes you don't really get that warm feeling. It's more of a struggle to get to know people on a personal level which has been a little harder for me to get used to here. Don't take 'no responses' as personal. When I don't get the response I need I just look around on the WWW until I find my answer. 

Keep your chin up and just give your question a 'bump.'
:hugs:


----------



## subscuck (Feb 19, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Eight hours? Is that all? I've been waiting 474 days for someone to welcome me to the forum and have yet to receive one reply. That's 11,376 hours. I'm almost starting to think no one will, but I haven't given up all hope just yet. I'm a delicate flower in a hurricane of indifference and yet somehow I've managed to live throughout the ordeal.


 
That's because you didn't post it in the beginners forum. BTW, welcome! :lmao:


----------



## Sonoma (Feb 19, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Eight hours?  Is that all?  I've been waiting 474 days  for someone to welcome me to the forum and have yet to receive one reply.  That's 11,376 hours.  I'm almost starting to think no one will, but I haven't given up all hope just yet.  I'm a delicate flower in a hurricane of indifference and yet somehow I've managed to live throughout the ordeal.


 
Welcome to TPF, man.  It seems a wonderful place to hang out for some


----------



## ann (Feb 19, 2011)

It is hard to respond when one isn't using that particular combination.  I hate the "i have never used the......(fill in the blank), but here is what you should do " post.


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2011)

forget it


----------



## Geaux (Feb 19, 2011)

lol, pathetic.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, good luck with that--kind of seems to contradict itself, if you ask me. You haven't gotten a response in 8 hours, so you're going to be a dick? Yeah, people are totally going to answer your questions now. :er: Like a few others have stated, bump your question if you're not getting a response.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Feb 19, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Eight hours? Is that all? I've been waiting 474 days  for someone to welcome me to the forum and have yet to receive one reply. That's 11,376 hours. I'm almost starting to think no one will, but I haven't given up all hope just yet. I'm a delicate flower in a hurricane of indifference and yet somehow I've managed to live throughout the ordeal.




:lmao:
not laughing at OP,...but this was so sarcastic I couldn't resist.
BTW OP, I do not post on any subject that I have no good response too and wouldn't be of help. I hope you found some info on the topic you needed tho. I know it's frustrating when you need help and it's not available.
Good luck


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2011)

Actually it did work, everyone went from this thread to his other one.....=)


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

Wait, the OP is a girl? :shock:


----------



## Rekd (Feb 19, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Wait, the OP is a girl? :shock:


 
Naw. He's just being a little ***** cuz his dog was humping his leg, and got to finish. :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Wait, the OP is a girl? :shock:





Seems like it.

Doh!


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah...not a girl....lol Was mixing the name up ....or I just never saw a guy cry like that.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 19, 2011)

mishele said:


> Yeah...not a girl....lol Was mixing the name up ....or I just never saw a guy cry like that.


 
:lmao: Me either!


----------



## vtf (Feb 19, 2011)

Faster than Jeckle turns into Hide, a troll is born.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 19, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> title says it all.



Funny, cause you are acting like a complete vagina on this thread.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh give him a break, he's probably on his period... 



Just kidding, cut him some slack, we all have bad days when we hate the world


----------



## kundalini (Feb 19, 2011)

> *I'm done....from now on I'm gonna be a d%$^ *
> 
> title says it all.​



How's that working out for ya?


What was the question?


Is the Ignore button on this new layout?   <...goes and searches...>​


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 19, 2011)

What were you before?  A vagina?

Just part of being on TPF.  I had my share of meltdown.  .


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 19, 2011)

One cannot be what one is not, to attempt to is utter futility and ultimately ends up becoming what one was originally.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Feb 19, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> Eight hours?  Is that all?  I've been waiting 474 days  for someone to welcome me to the forum and have yet to receive one reply.  That's 11,376 hours.  I'm almost starting to think no one will, but I haven't given up all hope just yet.  I'm a delicate flower in a hurricane of indifference and yet somehow I've managed to live throughout the ordeal.


 
Welcome


----------



## mrpink (Feb 19, 2011)

How's the whole "No one responds to my threads" complex working out for you now?  Be careful what you wish for around here, you are sure to get it in truckloads.

Be a d!ck here... no one will even notice the change.







p!nK


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 19, 2011)

I start a lot of threads that never get replies...

Here's one from over a year ago:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/186518-eyes-my-current-avatar.html  <-- Not my current avatar anymore, lol.

This one's about 6 months old:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/215797-x-acto-blades.html


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Rekd (Feb 19, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


>


 
FTW!!

/thread


----------



## adversus (Feb 19, 2011)

I never understood the point of using "vagina" as an insult.  I like vaginas. I don't like the OP.  

I'm conflicted!


----------



## Rekd (Feb 19, 2011)

adversus said:


> I never understood the point of using "vagina" as an insult.  I like vaginas. I don't like the OP.
> 
> I'm conflicted!


 
Prolly because if you called him a ***** it would get filtered.


----------



## ballr4lyf (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, didn't know that if I posted something at 7pm on a Friday night, I should be expecting a response by 4am.  Everybody, cancel all your weekend plans and respond to posts ASAP!!!  I don't care if your wife wants to spend some quality time with you after a busy work week, replying to posts is of the utmost importance and must be accomplished posthaste!!!  Hell, just cancel your lives and quit your jobs and spend 24/7 on the forum to make sure everything is answered, even if you don't know the answer.

In all honesty, the only reason I'm on this forum on the weekends (like today), is if I'm sick....  Stupid cold.  :x


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 19, 2011)

adversus said:


> I never understood the point of using "vagina" as an insult. I like vaginas. I don't like the OP.
> 
> I'm conflicted!


Because one is associated with also having estrogen [See: Crying for no reason/ wishing all men were dead for 1 week of the month / wanting to cuddle after sex/ keeping Reese Witherspoons career afloat ]

And for the record, I haven't met a vagina I didn't like, but I digress.:lmao:


----------



## Davor (Feb 19, 2011)

your composition and exposure is off, but then again i wouldn't know


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> adversus said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the point of using "vagina" as an insult. I like vaginas. I don't like the OP.
> ...



Just for the record.......I don't like Reese and I don't cuddle after sex! :greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 19, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> keeping Reese Witherspoons career afloat


 :lmao:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 19, 2011)

mishele said:


> I don't cuddle after sex! :greenpbl:


 
What time will you be here?:lmao:


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2011)

Been married 13 years.......you sleep afterward.

I haven't been down to the Goondocks in a long time.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 19, 2011)

mishele said:


> Been married 13 years.......you sleep afterward.


 
PFFF, my wife sleeps DURING.:lmao::lmao::lmao:





mishele said:


> I haven't been down to the Goondocks in a long time.


 
So thats what the kids are calling it nowadays.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 19, 2011)

Who is the OP? Should we care about this thread? That's it. I'm done. I'm going to be nice from now on. Oh wait, yeah right....


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 19, 2011)

Oops.  Looks like the OP got banned.  Certainly didn't see that coming......


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, I actually wasted enough time to read the whole thing and the only thing I have to add is that I am a total sleeper after sex.  My husband says that it's so GUY-like of me to want to just conk out after we bang. :lmao:


----------



## vtf (Feb 19, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Oops. Looks like the OP got banned. Certainly didn't see that coming......


 
I thought post was mild compared to some.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2011)

bent,
WELCOME TO THE TPF FORUM! I know you're new here, with only 474 days under your belt, but hey, you'll get used to the way things work around here. Before you know it, you might even be a straight, UN-BENT countershaft!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)

vtf said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. Looks like the OP got banned. Certainly didn't see that coming......
> ...


 
I actually did too.  I'm actually surprised he got banned.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)

Wait... how is his online status light on, if he's banned?  :scratch:

Can you log into your account and just not *post* if it's a temporary ban maybe?

Weird.


----------



## mix1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm new and all, but ya'll look like a bunch of douche nozzles as much as the OP does. Grow up.

Just saying.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> Grow up.



No.


----------



## mix1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

Well then, douche on, homie.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> Well then, douche on, homie.


 
I hear that's actually the cause of many infections.

Kind of ironic eh?

I'll pass.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> Grow up.
> 
> Just saying.


 
no u


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> I'm new and all, but ya'll look like a bunch of douche nozzles as much as the OP does. Grow up.
> 
> Just saying.


 

Well, then, you should just go ahead and put the whole forum on your ignore list, Judgy McJudgerson.
Just sayin'.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 19, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Well, then, you should just go ahead and put the whole forum on your ignore list, *Judgy McJudgerson.*
> Just sayin'.


 
Damn, I thought that was my nickname


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> I'm new and all, but ya'll look like a bunch of douche nozzles as much as the OP does. Grow up.
> 
> Just saying.


 
Are you insulting me? Direct insults cab get you banned.


----------



## mix1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

At this point I could care less. Why would I associate myself with this bunch of misfits?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> At this point I could care less. Why would I associate myself with this bunch of misfits?


 
Because you are a noob looking for help? Did you not look at all the vulgarity sprayed in the other thread by the OP? You've got 14 whole posts, and I sure hope you keep it that way.


----------



## mix1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

So you do the same thing in this thread, good job. I'm not looking for help, I'm perfectly able to find information on my own. I was referred here, and regret taking the time to sign up. No offense to the person who referred me. I thought I was joining a group of adults, unfortunately that isn't the case.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> mix1983 said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I could care less. Why would I associate myself with this bunch of misfits?
> ...


 
No need to justify anything Tyler... If he wants to go, just show him the door and hold it open for him so it doesn't hit him on the ass on his way out.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> So you do the same thing in this thread, good job. I'm not looking for help, I'm perfectly able to find information on my own. I was referred here, and regret taking the time to sign up. No offense to the person who referred me.


 
I sprayed no vulgarities, but whatever. Catch you on the flip side, troglodyte.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> So you do the same thing in this thread, good job. I'm not looking for help, I'm perfectly able to find information on my own. I was referred here, and regret taking the time to sign up. No offense to the person who referred me. I thought I was joining a group of adults, unfortunately that isn't the case.


 
...and yet, you're still here... posting and reading.


----------



## mix1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

Using n00b against someone is pretty lame, also. Everyone here was a n00b at one point.

Looking for a reason to ban me? Go eat a bowl of ****. Will that give you proper reason?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 19, 2011)

mix1983 said:


> Using n00b against someone is pretty lame, also. Everyone here was a n00b at one point.
> 
> Looking for a reason to ban me? Go eat a bowl of ****. Will that give you proper reason?


 
You were referred by the OP weren't you? Also, look directly above your avatar. I wasn't saying anything that wasn't true.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2011)

C'mon people, give pies a chance!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2011)

I like pies.  Especially apple pies.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 20, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I like pies.  Especially apple pies.


 

Apple pie sucks, peach pie kicks it's ass every time.  

(I'm not sure which pie represents which camera company, but there's a debate by substituted proxy here I can feel it.)


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pecan pies beat apple and peach.  And cherry...


----------



## sleist (Feb 20, 2011)

I like pies, but I'm sad I missed the vagina portion of this thread.
I wish you folks would stay on topic.

Then again, we'd still be talking about dicks and that would be no good at all .....

Alright then.  Carry on.


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2011)

Douche, vaginas and pies........sorry I missed he party last night!!
Oh and I like Key Lime Pie.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 20, 2011)

Caramel apple pie's my favorite!


----------



## Rekd (Feb 20, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> Wow, I actually wasted enough time to read the whole thing and the only thing I have to add is that I am a total sleeper after sex.  My husband says that it's so GUY-like of me to want to just conk out after we bang. :lmao:


 
Do you razz him about being gay? :lmao:


----------



## subscuck (Feb 20, 2011)

Are we talking about literal pies, or pie as a metaphor for vaginas? This thread has me more confused than normal. For the record, I prefer tarts to pies, and coffee and cigarettes beats both.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 20, 2011)

People like to comment on either really great images or really bad images.  Anything in the middle just goes unnoticed.  We've all posted up images like that (well, I have).  Either take it with stride and put out better work that gets more replies or just GTFO.  I know we all have our anon net moments here, I've had a few, but if you don't like something, don't waste your time posting here.  Just move on.   It's that easy.

I don't support this forum.  I don't like the turn the admins and owners have taken it over the last few years. But there are some great people here that are just fun to chat with.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> title says it all.


 
:violin:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 20, 2011)

I sure hope we're just talking about pies... Otherwise my answer just got really messy and unappetizing :shock:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^^  

You naughty, naughty girl........


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> I sure hope we're just talking about pies... Otherwise my answer just got really messy and unappetizing :shock:



.l.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

MSnowy, I love the graphic representation of your avatar.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 20, 2011)

MSnowy said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope we're just talking about pies... Otherwise my answer just got really messy and unappetizing :shock:
> ...


 
What are those little things? Raisins? For a pie? :lmao:


----------



## subscuck (Feb 20, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> I sure hope we're just talking about pies... Otherwise my answer just got really messy and unappetizing :shock:



Or it could get you a lot of dates. Just sayin'...


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 20, 2011)

So this is what I missed while I was sawing open a brain. For the record, I don't sleep after sex, I love to snuggle, I only like pie crust so will get rid of all the toppings and I prefer never to grow up & will always be considered a crazy bioch by some and don't give a flying fox creek.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just curious, since the OP has been banned, why is this thread still going on?


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol were they actually banned or was it temporary. I missed why they were banned.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 20, 2011)

What was he banned for ?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 20, 2011)

gsgary said:


> What was he banned for ?



I'm not a betting man, but if I was, my money would be on THIS THREAD


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Lol were they actually banned or was it temporary. I missed why they were banned.


 


gsgary said:


> What was he banned for ?


 
Probably not for being a D¡¢k, cuz, well, you know....


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 20, 2011)

Seriously have never seen such a crybaby on TPF--Good riddance! :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Just curious, since the OP has been banned, why is this thread still going on?


 
Post count inflation?


----------



## KmH (Feb 20, 2011)

The OP of this thread was banned because he used his new forum approach (being a Richard) in this thread. His replies (they were originally posts #2 and #3) have been removed from that thread.


----------



## subscuck (Feb 20, 2011)

Sooo, does this mean we're done talking about pie?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

Should we visualize whirled peas now?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 20, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Just curious, since the OP has been banned, why is this thread still going on?


 
Because threads like this are great for a group think mentality juxtaposed against our own self righteous indignation.  We are a conflicted and enigmatic group.


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2011)

This thread is for member bonding....lol We all can agree on something, that doesn't happen a lot.......The OP was arse!! :hug::


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^^^^^ this should get you banned


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> This thread is for member bonding....lol We all can agree on something, that doesn't happen a lot.......The OP was arse!! :hug::


 I disagree.  The OP was a model member and his banning was uncalled for.



:lmao:


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Sooo, does this mean we're done talking about pie?


 
Wait there was pie? Does this mean its time to talk cake? Or maybe crumbles?


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is for member bonding....lol We all can agree on something, that doesn't happen a lot.......The OP was arse!! :hug::
> ...


----------



## vtf (Feb 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



That emoticon is sooooo sadddddd, but funny.


----------



## chammer (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, I been mostly hibernating for the winter, and starting to come back to my normal browsing habits and I click this thread right from the start.

Such a great thread. I've enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Davor (Feb 20, 2011)

oh wha? he banned i missed out on this hard. I hate when no one informs me of good news like this


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Davor, RockstarPhotography got banned!!


----------



## quiddity (Feb 20, 2011)

i'm done ... i am going to be a Rock Star


----------



## Davor (Feb 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> Hey Davor, RockstarPhotography got banned!!


 

*Shocker* :violin:


----------



## Olympus E300 (Feb 20, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> I'm done....from now on I'm gonna be a d%$^




Congrats... Mission accomplished.


----------

